# Leather sleeve for kindle 3



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Just ordered this sleeve : http://www.etsy.com/transaction/36006933

They make them in a darker brown and a red also. Looks really nice. I think the price is good considering free shipping from New Zealand. They also have other leather goods worth checking out. Here is the shop address: http://www.etsy.com/shop/officeofminordetails?ref=seller_info


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice! A little pricey, but looks great!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

That's a really nice leather sleeve.  Love the color too.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

911jason said:


> Nice! A little pricey, but looks great!


Considering people on this forum see it as nothing to drop $70 plus shipping for an oberon cover, I don't think $65 with free shipping is unreasonable for a nice leather sleeve for those who don't want to add the weight of reading with a cover.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm one of those people who has paid $70 for an Oberon (twice, no less), this doesn't look nearly as substantial as an Oberon, which is what I based my "pricey" comment on. There is also no intricate design like an Oberon. It's a totally different product, I realize that, and I still think it's very nice! =)


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

